# My picture thread



## Assassin (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi to all!

I'm new on arachnoboards, so i would like to show you my beauties 

_0.1.0 Poecilotheria formosa_​












_0.0.1 Avicularia diversipes_​






_0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia_​






_0.1.0 Poecilotheria subfusca ''lowland''_​






_0.1.0 Heteroscodra maculata_​






_0.1.0 Avicularia versicolor_​






_0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis_​






_0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana_​






_0.0.3 Psalmopoeus cambridgei_​






_0.0.1 Cyriopagopus schioedtei_​






_0.1.0 Poecilotheria miranda_​












hope you like them.


----------



## tarantulagooroo (Jul 27, 2010)

I really love the formosa, great pictures!!!!!! keep em coming!!


----------



## Assassin (Jul 27, 2010)

tarantulagooroo said:


> I really love the formosa, great pictures!!!!!! keep em coming!!


thanks, will do!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm lovin' the _A.diversipes_ they are sooooo rapid!!!


----------



## Ariel (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome collection, and great pictures!!!! I'm super jelous of the _P. miranda _and _C. schioedtei_


----------



## Assassin (Jul 27, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Awesome collection, and great pictures!!!! I'm super jelous of the _P. miranda _and _C. schioedtei_


Thanks  i hope the schioedtei turns out female


----------



## Marko (Jul 27, 2010)

great t's man


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow... what an Amazing collect... Your shots of those T's are sick!!!.... 
Welcome to the boards!!! I'll be looking forward to seeing you and your T's around this ways... Keep them pic coming!!!!

i gotta say we almost take similar shot's....Cool!!


----------



## Assassin (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words!

well, here are some more pictures....

Hope you'll like them.


_0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis_​


----------



## Assassin (Jul 28, 2010)

_0.1.0 Heteroscodra maculata_​
























_0.1.0 Avicularia purpurea_​












_0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi_​






_0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia_​






_0.1.0 Avicularia versicolor_​






_From left to right : miranda, regalis, formosa_​


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 28, 2010)

Our Poec's shots so are similar...Nice pics...
Thanks for posting...

Peace,
Armando


----------



## Assassin (Aug 4, 2010)

Well...i've finaly got my long desired T 

She's supposed to be an adult female, but she seems kinda small, what do you guys think? Her body is 4cm long.

_0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia_​


















We were best friends at first sight 













Somebody was thirsty....







All settled in...


----------



## ikarus_black (Aug 4, 2010)

;P...... i want another A. purpurea!!!!

Nice Tarantulas man!!!!


----------



## Assassin (Aug 4, 2010)

ikarus_black said:


> ;P...... i want another A. purpurea!!!!
> 
> Nice Tarantulas man!!!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Assassin (Aug 29, 2010)

Some new pictures...

_0.1.0 Poecilotheria formosa​_






_0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis​_






_0.1.0 Poecilotheria miranda​_






_0.0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata​_






_0.0.3 Poecilotheria ornata​_






_0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana​_












_0.1.0 Cyriopagopus schioedtei​_






_0.0.1 Lampropelma violaceopes​_






_0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia​_






_0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei​_






_0.1.0 Avicularia versicolor​_












0.1.0 Avicularia diversipes


----------



## Assassin (Sep 2, 2010)

My beauty came out of her enclosure after she molted a couple of days ago. 
She is juuuuuuust GORGEOUS!

0.1.0 Poecilotheria subfusca "lowland"


----------



## Marko (Sep 2, 2010)

I hate you 
Its awesome T, want one


----------



## Assassin (Sep 2, 2010)

Marko said:


> I hate you
> Its awesome T, want one


hehehe, thanks


----------



## Marko (Sep 2, 2010)

I still hate U


----------



## possumburg (Sep 2, 2010)

Awesome shots!


----------



## Assassin (Sep 19, 2010)

Some new pictures:

_0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia​_






_0.1.0 Poecilotheria bara​_












_0.0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata​_






_0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei​_


----------



## Assassin (Sep 25, 2010)

_0.1.0 Avicularia versicolor​_




_0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia​_


----------



## Assassin (Sep 26, 2010)

Here are my 2 new additions that arrived today 

_0.1.0 Poecilotheria rufilata_​






_0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum_​


----------



## Assassin (Oct 25, 2010)

3 new pics of my beauties 

_0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia_​






_0.1.0 Poecilotheria formosa​_






_0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum​_


----------

